#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Project manager-Oil and Gas , Qatar

## etapexpert

Should have Minimun experience of 15 year in oil and gas sector. salary is the best in industry.

See More: Project manager-Oil and Gas , Qatar

----------

